# stock 06 6spd with a maggie



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

I have had a magnusun charger on my car for about a year now it put down 480whp and 490wtq. I am now looking to add methanol injection and want to raise the boost. I have read many discussions on changing the the rear pulley set up ect. ect. I want to know if I can just put on say a 2.6 pulley on the front(drive pulley) and be done with it and get say 8lbs. By the way my car is completely stock otherwise and has the 2.8 pulley that came with the kit. If anyone has any info on the please let me know and also where can I get the pulley or whatever I need..thanks


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

06GOAT said:


> I have had a magnusun charger on my car for about a year now it put down 480whp and 490wtq. I am now looking to add methanol injection and want to raise the boost. I have read many discussions on changing the the rear pulley set up ect. ect. I want to know if I can just put on say a 2.6 pulley on the front(drive pulley) and be done with it and get say 8lbs. By the way my car is completely stock otherwise and has the 2.8 pulley that came with the kit. If anyone has any info on the please let me know and also where can I get the pulley or whatever I need..thanks


480/490? Those are some pretty strong numbers for stock. 

Yes you can use the 2.6 pulley (Pulley Boys). Make sure you use the Goodyear Gatorback belt, part # 4040430. Also if you haven't installed the crank pinning kit I suggest you do. With the 2.6 pulley and the Gatorback belt my crank bolt did back out. It was even loose when I did my final dyno pull. But on a good note, the belt never slipped with the 2.6 pulley. I'm at 8 psi with my current setup and I have 10.4:1 CR pistons. Good luck with your new setup. :cheers


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Also add an ECS tensioner from East Coast Superchargers and your belt will last longer if not forever.


----------

